# Pencil drawings (Speedpaint)



## WTST (29 d ago)

0:01 Bruce Lee
0:15 Jackie Chan
0:29 Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa
0:43 Seann William Scott
0:57 Jean Reno
1:11 Natalie Portman
1:25 Gary Oldman
1:39 Gordon Matthew Thomas Sumner


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, WT.
Why are you posting the video? is this _YOUR_ work? - or, just a video that you found interesting on YouTube?


----------

